# Pbusardo & Vape Blast :)



## MarkK (20/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (20/8/14)

thanks for the video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

Actually quite a nice video from him for a change... 

The chick from Suicide Bunny wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually quite a nice video from him for a change...
> 
> The chick from Suicide Bunny wants me!


Her name is Pip. You need to know her name at least before she can want you.
She want's me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Search "Working girl e juice" If you wanna see a hottie whose juice is worth drinking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Her name is Pip. You need to know her name at least before she can want you.
> She want's me!


No no no... She wants me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

you can all have pip ill have Cleopatra lol


----------

